# FS; 4' T8 Lightings unit/ 48" bulbs/ 5 gal tanks



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

-5 gal Eclipse by Hagen complete with filter, heater, hinged rim canopy, and lighting with pea size natural gravel $40

-two 4' double T8 white shoplight lighting units $30 @ with used AquaGlo or 6500k bulbs in excellent conditions ( a couple of mnth old) 

-used 48" - 40w Power Glo or Aqua Glo $6 @ or two for $10 all bulbs work well, great for coloration, and low tek planted tanks


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*re;*

bump ....bump...


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey there what are those fixtures rated at, and pica of the lights?


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*light fixture*



cheesekipper said:


> Hey there what are those fixtures rated at, and pica of the lights?


sorry, i don't understand your question? rated...?


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

cheesekipper said:


> Hey there what are those fixtures rated at, and pica of the lights?


Those shop lights are rated at 32W per bulb as are standard for T8 4' fixtures. The fixture is an all white fixture like most standard shop lights. This is the fixture he has:

http://www.lightsofamerica.com/Products/8050.aspx


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*Acylic tanks*

2 x 75 gal tanks are sold, thanks

Mike


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*heater*

all heaters $15 each


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*heater*

Ebo jager sold, thanks


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*new item*

cheap 48" bulbs for great color 18,000k 40w


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*lighting unit*

4'shoplight sold, thanks


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

you still have one shop light right?


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*lighting*

one shoplight left with bulbs included


----------

